
The new model media star is only famous to you - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/24/business/media/new-model-celebrity.html
======
forgotmypw17
This is a great idea.

I had a falling out with a good friend after meeting up in person for the
second time, and it seemed like just a misunderstanding to me.

There was a webcomic both of us loved, and I emailed the author, offering the
author an amount in the very low triple digits, and explaining the situation.

They created a comic just for the situation, and did a great job on it, and
after my friend saw it, we made up and have been friends ever since.

It's been about 15 years now since that happened.

~~~
bergstromm466
<3

------
Barrin92
> _" Back in March, I was trying to persuade my dad to stop taking the subway
> to work in Manhattan and join me upstate. So I paid $75 to Leonard Marshall,
> a retired New York Giants defensive lineman we both loved in the 1980s, to
> send the message.[...]

Horowitz, argued recently. Ms. Jin calls this new landscape the “passion
economy.” She argues that apps like Uber and DoorDash are built to erase the
differences between individual drivers or food delivery people. But similar
tools, she says, can be used to “monetize individuality._”

Whenever people attempt to describe the last 10 or 15 years of the Soviet
Union and try to capture what bizarre social reality everyone lived in, I feel
like we're in whatever the inverse of that is, Mark Fisher borrowed and
repurposed the apt German term "Realkapitalismus"

------
dang
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22263274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22263274),
which is a recent thread about a post this article mentions.

------
JMTQp8lwXL
Existing technology lets you edit video to say and sound as you prefer. You
don't need to pay the celebrity to do this.

~~~
close04
Sure but I guess the whole point is knowing that it's an original. This is the
new "autograph" and you could always fake one if all you wanted was to give it
as a present to someone.

~~~
taneq
Exactly. Like an autograph, the value lies in its provenance - if you fake it,
it's worthless.

~~~
JMTQp8lwXL
But with an autograph, you have one authentic original copy. A Cameo video can
be copied N times, distributed on social media, etc.

~~~
sooheon
Which is why you can order more content than an autograph. The personalized
message is the fingerprint.

------
mprev
Dave Winer, creator of RSS, said that in the future everyone will be famous
for 15 people. I think we’ve been living in that world for a few years now.

------
fenwick67
TL;DR the NYT discovered Cameo

------
hedora
Tl;dr: It would cost a bit over $200 to get Chuck Norris to read a Bruce
Schneier joke.

------
verroq
A rebranded fiverr.

~~~
stevewodil
This is fundamentally incorrect. Cameo is a completely different platform than
fiverr.

~~~
lostmsu
Both your messages would be immensely more useful, if they had
similarities/dissimilarities listed.

~~~
stevewodil
I mean considering Cameo is a specific platform for celebrities and creators
to upload customized video messages for fans that buy them, I fail to see how
it could even be compared to fiverr at all. It's a platform that does a very
specific thing, and does it very well as shown by the talent they have been
able to attract. Calling it a rebranded fiverr doesn't even make sense because
they don't do similar things...?

